# anyone near kansas city?



## Lenfer cest les autres (Jul 21, 2010)

I was wondering if anyone heard of any support groups in missouri or kansas near the kansas city area? Does anyone want to start one? thanks


----------



## RachealLaster (Dec 3, 2012)

Ive been looking for one also. It seems they dont exist in KC. Im down to start one if you were still looking.


----------



## SHYartist13 (May 23, 2013)

Hey I live in St. Louis, MO. I am looking to form a group or find a group near St. Louis.


----------

